# New Frogs From Herpetologic!



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got these guys in last week, so I figured I would snap some pics since they have had some time to adjust to their temp tubs.

Yellow Terribilis.









Mint Terribilis









Gold Bicolors









Red Galacts

















Orange Galacts

















Yellow Galacts









Green Sips









Mebalo Auratus!

































These Auratus really surprised me, they are SUNNING in person! And they are not even remotely shy like my other auratus morphs! 

Enjoy! 

James


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow. Those mebalo auratus are now quite possibly my favourite frog, based on colour.


----------



## koldshot (Jan 21, 2010)

Is that it? Why didn't you get more!


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

i am totally becoming a fan of this hobby!!

thanks for sharing the pics!!

just a noob question... do you keep all of these.. one species per tank/viv?


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Jealous!!!


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

_Gorgeous_ frogs! 
What camera/settings do you use?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn Everything looks great!! Love the Auratus! reminds me of Mysteriosus. . .and of course the green sips looks great!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

warlock said:


> just a noob question... do you keep all of these.. one species per tank/viv?


Yep each species/morph has their own tank/vivs.



Loui1203 said:


> _Gorgeous_ frogs!
> What camera/settings do you use?


It's my gf's cam. She has a Sony Nex 5 and I used the macro lens. All I did was set the white balance and started shooting.



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Damn Everything looks great!! Love the Auratus! reminds me of Mysteriosus. . .and of course the green sips looks great!


Thanks Troy, the Auratus really were a surprise, I bought them more out of a curiosity of the morph and now they are near the top as my favourite frogs! 
I am hoping I get 2 pair out of the sips down the line when they get older but I doubt I will be that lucky haha.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks tach


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

ps.. them Red Galacts are my fav!!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

warlock said:


> ps.. them Red Galacts are my fav!!


I really like them and I was a little worried I would not see them much due to them hiding all the time. It's funny how each frog has a different personality than other people's frogs of the same species/morph. For instance My red galacts are not shy at all ( I know many people ho have them and say they are shy) , but in my case the yellow ones are super shy, they won't even come out for feeding, they just pick off the flies when they get too close to the leaf little they are hiding under. 

It will just make it that much more special when I do happen to see them out and about.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

That is so awesome! My favorites are pics 1 through 13.  You, my friend, are a lucky guy! I'm officially jealous!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great looking frogs! The Auratus and the Red Galacts are my fav of the bunch. Congrats!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are all beautiful! I have to echo the other comments regarding the nice camera work and those fantastic Auratus! Very nice acquisition!!!


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

I love the color of the mebalo auratus


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to avoid any confusion down the line if anyone uses this thread for comparisons. I wanted to make a quick edit, the bicolor is actually an orange bicolor not gold.


----------



## yumyow (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd say you maximized the shipping cost vs. # of frogs! Great new collection.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

SMenigoz said:


> I'd say you maximized the shipping cost vs. # of frogs! Great new collection.


So true.. After my order was done Barbara told me I had saved so much in shipping that I had paid for my mints just from that cash. haha


----------



## TheReptileWrangler (Oct 12, 2011)

almost all of those frogs are on my wish list....the bi colours and galacts are stunning! must get some more darts soon

take care
kirk


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

dartfrog1 said:


> if ur Mint Terribilis ever breed i would love to trade or buy some froglets im in ur area


Sure no problem, it may be a while though as mine are still only around 6 months old.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

tachikoma said:


>


These auratus are gorgeous!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah they really turned out to be the dark horse of the bunch. I was not expecting much and now they are very near the top as my favorites. They are the boldest frogs I have aside from my terribilis and bicolors.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Just thought I would post a couple of vids I took of the mebalo eating. The color is a bit washed out as they were directly in the path of a sunbeam. Enjoy!

Mebalo_01
Mebalo_02

Enjoy!


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

VERY cool vid. Thanks for posting it. Those frogs really are beautiful. (and hungry) lol


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats how you truly save money on shipping lol. congratulations!


----------



## fishyguy (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful frogs!!!!


----------



## short_s (Feb 5, 2012)

Great looking frogs. Congrats on the additions


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice pics. I just picked up some red galacts, anthonyi, and bi-colors from them as well!


----------



## cbosquez (May 24, 2012)

Those Mebalo are AMAZING!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Nice video. I have to echo everyone else as well the Mebalo are good looking frogs. I like the uniformity of their markings.


----------

